# MDMA Overdrive



## Dali (Mar 7, 2020)

This one turned out quite likable !


----------



## dawson (Mar 7, 2020)

Nice!  Perfect circuit for a White Rabbit cameo- don't go and over-dose now..


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 7, 2020)

Looking good! 

You might want to scrape the inside paint a little around the jacks and pots for better grounding.


----------



## Barry (Mar 7, 2020)

Nice build!


----------



## music6000 (Mar 7, 2020)

Cool, Ahead of it's Time! 
It's  8/3/2020 here.


----------



## HamishR (Mar 7, 2020)

Haha!  Snappy name as written on the box.  I like how you labelled the switch.


----------



## mywmyw (Mar 7, 2020)

one of my fave drives. cool layout


----------



## Dali (Mar 8, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Cool, Ahead of it's Time!
> It's  8/3/2020 here.



As French Canadian the usual date format is d-m-y. Precise to vague...


----------



## Dali (Mar 8, 2020)

mywmyw said:


> one of my fave drives. cool layout


Does your Gain start to be noisy after 2 o'clock?


----------



## Mourguitars (Mar 8, 2020)

Awesome Dali !

Mike


----------



## mywmyw (Mar 8, 2020)

Dali said:


> Does your Gain start to be noisy after 2 o'clock?



a bit yes. the gain doesnt increase much in smooth mode after 1 oclock or so. I generally use Smooth or Open mode, keep gain around noon-1 oclock, vol about 11 oclock, and bass all the way down. acts kind of like a clean channel breaking up with a little extra compression


----------

